# Dependent Visa



## PIUS JOSEPH (Sep 12, 2016)

I am working in UK, holds a Schengen visa till April 2017. My marriage is on January 2017.As i have Schengen visa.Can I accompany my spouse who works in Germany and start processing my Dependent visa from Germany ?


----------



## PIUS JOSEPH (Sep 12, 2016)

*GERMAN DEPENDENT VISA for Indian National*

I am an Indian Citizen,working in UK, holds a Schengen visa till April 2017. My marriage is on January 2017.As i have Schengen visa.Can I accompany my spouse who works in Germany and start processing my Dependent visa from Germany ?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Not really sure what you're asking here.

Normally speaking, a "Schengen Visa" is the 90 day tourist visa that allows you to visit within the Schengen zone for up to 90 days. If you're working in the UK, you should have a UK visa with working privileges. 

If you are getting married in January, chances are you can't begin processing a dependent visa for Germany until after the marriage (when you have a marriage certificate). But it may come down to where are you getting married, and what nationality is your spouse?
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## PIUS JOSEPH (Sep 12, 2016)

Bevdeforges said:


> Not really sure what you're asking here.
> 
> Normally speaking, a "Schengen Visa" is the 90 day tourist visa that allows you to visit within the Schengen zone for up to 90 days. If you're working in the UK, you should have a UK visa with working privileges.
> 
> ...


We both are Indians and marriage is in India.I would like to accompany my wife in my Schengen visa after marriage and to process my dependent visa in German Embassy in Germany. Is that possible ?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Do you already have a Schengen visa (i.e. a 90 day tourist visa)? The visa you have for working in the UK is NOT a Schengen visa, as the UK is not part of the Schengen zone. You could, I suppose, apply for a Schengen visa to visit Germany from the UK - but I'm really not certain of the requirements for getting a dependent visa in Germany. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

PIUS JOSEPH said:


> We both are Indians and marriage is in India.I would like to accompany my wife in my Schengen visa after marriage and to process my dependent visa in German Embassy in Germany. Is that possible ?


That depends on your future wife's immigration status in Germany.

Is she on a regular work permit?

BlueCard?

How long has she been residing in Germany?

By the way, there are no German Embassies in Germany. Embassies are always outside of the country. You would have to register your residence at the Meldeamt and apply for your residence permit at the Ausländerbehörde (Alien Department).

Don't forget to get all the necessary certifications of your marriage certificate and a professional translation into German. Indian documents usually go through a lengthy verification process before a German residence permit is issued.


EDIT:

This is what I asked you back in September:

"Is that work permit likely to be renewed?

If your fiancée is on a conventional work permit and not BlueCard, there are restrictions for dependents - no permission to work in the first year and the next two years are kind of discretionary for the case worker at the alien department but be prepared not to get permission to work for three years unless you find a sponsor and get your work permit independently from your spouse.

Has your fiancée lived in Germany for at least two years at the point of time when you will marry?

If not, and she is not on BlueCard, you won't be able to apply for a dependent visa at all.

Also, if she is not on BlueCard, you will have to show German language skills - do you have those/are you in the process of acquiring them?"

Nothing has changed since then.


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

PIUS JOSEPH said:


> We both are Indians and marriage is in India.I would like to accompany my wife in my Schengen visa after marriage and to process my dependent visa in German Embassy in Germany. Is that possible ?


First of all, you should change your profile; Indian citizens need visas and British citizens don't. 

You should apply for a D Visa at the German Embassy in London after you get married. Make an appointment now.


----------



## varun_gupta11 (Dec 7, 2015)

*Queries regarding Dependent Visa for Germany*

Hello Guys,

I need some clarification for germany dependent visa application.

My wife has travelled to germany on 31st July 2016 on long term work permit visa for a project. Now i also need to apply for germany dependent visa to join her there

I have few doubts in this regard.

1. Do i need to furnish German language proficiency proof if i schedule appointment for visa stamping in first week of Jan 2017 which will be approx five months after my wife entry into germany. As per our discussion with immigration team in office, if we apply within period of six months from main applicant visa start date then german language proof is not required.

2. In case i have got my visa stamped in first week of January, then how much time will be allowed for first entry to country for visa validation. Whether time period will always be 3 months even if visa is granted for 6 months or it will depend on visa validity.

Please suggest as we need to plan accordingly.

Regards
Varun


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

1. If your wife has a Blue Card, you don't need A1. Although I would highly recommend starting to learn German online.

2. For how long is your wife's permit valid? Have your documents already been verified?


----------

